# حصريا ترانيم شريط ايرينى ابو جابر الجديد (من شريط الرب سندى )



## engy_love_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2008)

_*ازيكم جايبلكم ترانيم من شريط ايرينى ابو جابر الجديد الرب سندى 

1) يارب انا بجيلك 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1279569...com_01-Yarab_2ana_Bajelak_By__RoWiS_.rar.html

2)ترنيمة علم قلبى يحبك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/74353631/ab16e2a8/02_Track_2.html

3)لم يكن قلبى كاملا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/75092359/a8f3fc89/___.html?dirPwdVerified=7e2ed173

4)يا نفسى هللى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/75093798/ccf44caa/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=7e2ed173 

5)القلب كفايته واحد
http://www.4shared.com/file/75091575/854b017c/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=7e2ed173 

يارب يعجبوكوا صلوا لاجلى​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى يا انجى على الشريط

جارى التحميل . ........

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*العف ياكوكو نورتنى 

وكل سنة وانت طيب *


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا جيجي يا حبيبتي علي الشريط الجميل *
*انا من محبي ايريني ابو جاير*
*جاري التحميل*​


----------



## مراد نشات (15 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## elven (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## remonmoro (4 مارس 2009)

بجد يا جي جي انا متشكر جدا
الترانيم رائعة جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاكي


----------



## mesho2009 (4 مارس 2009)

*

شكرا انجى 

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## vivianviva (5 مايو 2009)

Merci merci 
shokran shokran


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااا على الشريط  يا انجى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

